# Replacement handles



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

These handles will replace the plastic handles on the Trumark S9 , S9-FO, And quickpoint.
They will slip right in place nicely. The ones on the left, and right, are going to Austrailia today








Tom


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Awesome! You've successfully addressed the only negative of the S9 models: the rather flimsy two-piece plastic grip. Very cool!


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Great idea Tom. Those handles look great, JT


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

realy good idea! and after a replacement fork for flatbands made of strong steel, the s9 is a quite good catty.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

WooHoo! Got mine today. Shown below with factory grip pieces and Tex-Shooter foam grip. THe original plastic had started to deform slightly around the edges and creaked a lot. It just didn't feel real solid, though the foam helps hold it together. No way I'll part with the foam grip, so, unfortunately, this new beautiful wood will be hidden underneath it, but at least it'll give me a nice solid grip. Thanks, Tom!


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

This design is such a good, functional upgrade to an excellent product! (I've got one of these babies "under construction" too...)


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

pelleteer said:


> WooHoo! Got mine today. Shown below with factory grip pieces and Tex-Shooter foam grip. THe original plastic had started to deform slightly around the edges and creaked a lot. It just didn't feel real solid, though the foam helps hold it together. No way I'll part with the foam grip, so, unfortunately, this new beautiful wood will be hidden underneath it, but at least it'll give me a nice solid grip. Thanks, Tom!


Maybe I should just put shrink tubing around the wood.
Then, I wouldnt have to take the time to make them fancy and unique.
Just a thought


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Nah, I'm probably the only person who'll ever buy one of these from you and then cover it up. Believe me, I hate to do it, but I've had the foam grip on it from the beginning (bought it that way from Tex) and it doesn't feel "right" to me without it. And, if I want to show off the wood, the grip slides off pretty easily.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah,
either way, I think the wood handle is much better than the plastic one.
They work good on the S-9 and the S-9 FO
I have also made them for other wire frame models.
Tom


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

tom, how abt a frame for the barnet diablo and co to atatch flatbands?


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

baumstamm said:


> tom, how abt a frame for the barnet diablo and co to atatch flatbands?


I dont know?
show a pic of one








maybe i can come up with a plan. is it like the strike9 ?
Tom


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

from all factory built slingshots, this is my favorit one. excelent grip, excelent ergonomy. the original bandset sucked in any way, to hard to pull and very less speed. my flatband atatchment works realy good but with a frame designt for flatbandbands, i would feel much better.


----------

